# brooders



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am wanting to see some brooder setups to get my juices flowing. 
I know I want a rack with 2 possibly 3 areas. My plan is a 4x4 tier. the bottom level will be left open and wide for the entire 4x4 the top section will be split in half to have 2 2x4 areas. My plan is to keep the young day olds in the top, and as they grow move them to the lower level. there they will get used to living with less heat until fully feathered. From there they will go into the cage in the run until they are big enough to hold their own in the flock.
things I may want to change or consider? Anyone out there have anything like this I could see some pictures of?


----------



## Elgallo (Dec 10, 2014)

I made my brooder out of 2x2 that i ripped from 2x4s.












. It works great, I have been using about 2 years.


----------

